# What Microsoft Qualification to get next?



## QKiani (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a few qualifications and was wondering what Microsoft Qualification to take next, I have the following:

MCDST
MCP
Comptia A+
Comptia N+
Comptia S+

And also have:
ADITP (Advanced Diploma in ICT)
NVQ Lvl 3 in ICT

I am only 17 and have a job, but mainly want to either move in to the security sector of IT as that's what I have been aiming for, or move in to the administrator sides of things eg. Active Directory etc.

Any help would be good, but I am considering taking the MCSA or somthing which is aimed at the security sides of things.

Thanks

QKiani


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

If you want to go admin side, then I would do MCITP: Server Administrator

If you wanted to do security, then I would go with CEH and CISSP.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

MCSA and MCSE for Windows Server 2003 and later you can go as *Madcatz* suggested
Microsoft Certified IT Professional (MCITP): Enterprise Messaging Administrator

Microsoft Certified Technology Specialist (MCTS) for Microsoft Exchange Server 2007,Configuration


----------



## nicksnkicks (Feb 6, 2010)

QKiani said:


> Hi, I have a few qualifications and was wondering what Microsoft Qualification to take next, I have the following:
> 
> MCDST
> MCP
> ...


Wow, nice. Seems you have lot of certifications already for your age. I have been planning from ages to take up the tests, but couldnt get started. Can you give me advice on how to proceed about it?


----------

